# Ist ein Programm unter Wine schneller als unter Windows?



## Joerg66 (13. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich arbeite mit der CAD/CAM Software Tebis unter Windows auf einem 8-Kern Prozessor.
Tebis unterstützt seit 30 Jahren nur einen Kern und es sieht auch nicht so aus, als ob sich das in naher Zukunft ändert. D.h. ich sitze mitunter Stunden vor der Kiste und warte.
Wie ist das? Wenn ich Tebis unter Wine installiere. Linux benutzt ja alle Kerne, Wine auch?
Sind die einzelnen Kerne dann für das Windows-Programm quasi zusammengefasst und Tebis merkt gar nicht das es auf mehreren Kernen läuft, ist also schlußendlich sogar schneller?
Kann mir dazu jemand etwas sagen?
Gruß Jörg


----------



## deepthroat (13. April 2011)

Hi.





Joerg66 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> ich arbeite mit der CAD/CAM Software Tebis unter Windows auf einem 8-Kern Prozessor.
> Tebis unterstützt seit 30 Jahren nur einen Kern und es sieht auch nicht so aus, als ob sich das in naher Zukunft ändert. D.h. ich sitze mitunter Stunden vor der Kiste und warte.
> Wie ist das? Wenn ich Tebis unter Wine installiere. Linux benutzt ja alle Kerne, Wine auch?


Windows benutzt doch auch alle Kerne, oder?! Läuft dadurch Tebis schneller? ;]


Joerg66 hat gesagt.:


> Sind die einzelnen Kerne dann für das Windows-Programm quasi zusammengefasst und Tebis merkt gar nicht das es auf mehreren Kernen läuft, ist also schlußendlich sogar schneller?


Wine ist kein Emulator. Und schon gar kein Prozessor-Demultiplexer / automatischer Parallelisierer. D.h. Wine läuft ganz normal als einfacher Prozess. Und Tebis in dem Sinne auch.

Grundsätzlich ist es relativ schwierig Programme zu "parallelisieren". Man müßte Codeblöcke identifizieren die (Daten-) unabhängig voneinander sind. Diese Blöcke könnte man dann in beliebiger Reihenfolge / gleichzeitig ausführen. Ob die parallele Ausführung dann aber zu einem Geschwindigkeitsgewinn führen würde ist die andere Frage, da es immer einen Verwaltungsaufwand mit sich bringt.

Wine Programme laufen in der Regel (durch den Übersetzungsaufwand von Systemaufrufen etc.) langsamer als nativ unter Windows.

Gruß


----------



## Joerg66 (13. April 2011)

Hi,


deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Windows benutzt doch auch alle Kerne, oder?! Läuft dadurch Tebis schneller? ;]


 
Naja, Windows kann sie benutzen. Aber unter Windows ist es doch so, das die Programme die Kerne/Prozessoren ansprechen müssen.
Unter UNIXen macht das doch das Betriebssystem automatisch . . . hm, oder ?
Von daher dachte ich halt . . . .


----------



## deepthroat (13. April 2011)

Joerg66 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Naja, Windows kann sie benutzen. Aber unter Windows ist es doch so, das die Programme die Kerne/Prozessoren ansprechen müssen.
> Unter UNIXen macht das doch das Betriebssystem automatisch . . . hm, oder ?


Nein, automatisch kann das nicht funktionieren. Da muß der Programmierer schon etwas Gehirnschmalz investieren und sein Programm entsprechend erstellen.

Gruß


----------

